# VOTE: Best Public Park



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

http://home.conceptsfa.nl/~hammond/fotografie/sonsbeek.html

Zijpendaal & Sonsbeek:




























Belvedère Sonsbeek (1826, gift from Paris)




























Sonsbeek Buiten is like the Dokumenta (Kassel) a 7 yearly exhibition























































Panorama:
http://www.antonenmarieke.demon.nl/sonsbeek.htm

Anyway, selecting parks from huge cities seems invalid with much greater parks in much smaller cities. The most beautiful urban park must imho be Palais des Papes, Avigon and Marienbad, Kassel and many others beat the parks of the huge cities. Come on, Hyde Park is a nice park in a great city. It's not the park that would rank amongst the 4 best.
Travel more, Foxy. Start in Paris: Boulogne, Luxembourg, Vincennes, Versailles, Fontaineblau while I can think of lovely parks on Wales' West Coast, just not sure whether they're public. Carolina, north of Copenhagen is another that deserves a mention.

People should veer away from the idea that great things can only happen in huge cities. With parks I find it's rather the opposite. In England I'd nominate Canterbury and Chester over London. The usual hang-up on London, I'm afraid.


----------



## stlouiscityboy (Apr 7, 2005)

I love all of the parks posted are great but there is just something about CP. But my all time fav. park is Forest Park in St. Louis it is also, just to clear it up for some people on here the largest urban park in the usa at 1500 acres its i think 300 acres larger then Central and has the STL Zoo and Art and also the History Museum, 2 Golf Clubs, Ice Rink, and The Muny Opera. And then there is all the wooded areas and the streams and the views of the cities skyline.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Central Park. Huge! and stuff


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Central Park.


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

Central Park!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

Central Park


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

In my opinion this poll has forgotten the best park in Europe and, may be in the word: The Parque del retiro of Madrid!


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Central Park, really beautiful park


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Berlin-Tiergarten!!!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

^ Agreed, Tiergarten.


----------



## parax (Jun 13, 2005)

Villa Borghese - Rome

This is the most famous villa both for its dimension and tha various ways of access to the city. Cardinal Scipione Borghese wanted it to be built at the beginning ohìf the 17th century between the Flaminio area and the Parioli area where the Lucullo gardens stood. The main building, inspired by 16th century style, was covered on the outside by old sculptures whereas the sober interior hosted great works of art.
































































VILLAE BVRGHESIAE PINCIANAE/CVSTOS HAEC EDICO / QVISQVIS ES SI LIBER LEGVM COMPECLES NE HIC TIMEAS / ITO QVO VOLES PETITO QVAE CVPIS... IN AVREO SAECVLO VBI CVNCTA AVREA / TEMPORVM SECVRITAS FECIT/BENE MORATO / HOSPITI FERREAS LEGES PRAEFIGERE / HEROS VETAT...


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

Central Park


----------

